# Tapering training before a sportive



## alp1950 (8 May 2011)

How many people start tapering their training before a sportive? If so, is there a generally accepted method or is it too dependent on the individual and prior training programme?

My training plan never quite evolved into the carefully designed programme I originally intended. Rather the real-world intervened and it became a pragmatic approach of trying to get several moderate length rides in each week for a couple of months before the event. Assuming a 4-5h sportive, what is the longest run that anyone would do one and/or two weeks before the event?


----------



## Garz (8 May 2011)

I never time it right at all and end up covering far less mileage than I should have leading up to the event. My latest attempt was a 112 mile sportive around the lake district and the longest 'training' ride I done was around 50 miles.






You should be hitting the sportive distance approximately six weeks before the event then taper down focussing on the climbing and intervals afterwards. As I have never achieved this preparation I shall get my coat...


----------



## amaferanga (8 May 2011)

I doubt you'd gain much from more than a few days rest before the big ride. Last big ride the weekend before and one or two reasonably hard shorter rides through the week with at least two days of rest or recovery rides before the sportive. I wouldn't have thought you'd have built up enough fatigue to need to rest up much longer than that.


----------



## Banjo (8 May 2011)

I would think it would depend on your age.


----------



## Farky (8 May 2011)

In my opinion, it's not just about fitness! Being in the saddle for 4 - 5 hours can have a affect on your body in all shorts of places like your shoulders, neck, buttocks and lower back to name a few so it is a good idea to get some similar distance rides in beforehand and as mentioned above, 2 or 3 days rest (or light rides) before should be fine. I also need to eat well the night before and have a good breakfast.


----------



## cadseen (8 May 2011)

I do the odd sportiff, but never taper as I race once or twice a week.
No races or hard training for me 48 before any event unless its a stage race.


----------

